# 7wt recommendation



## Tailwaters (Apr 9, 2019)

My nephew is turning 13 in a few weeks and has expressed interest in learning to fly fish. I'd like to get him a 7wt to go along with a reel I have that hasn't been used in a few years. Do you guys have any recommendations on a $200 rod. He would mainly use it for trout and reds along with the occasional trip to his local bass pond. Thanks for the assistance.


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

I have been extremely happy with my Echo boost salt 7wt. Very forgiving and has a good warranty for that price range. It has put a ton of fish in the boat without breaking the bank.


----------



## CaptDavis1 (Jul 13, 2020)

Maxxon rods are a great value.


----------



## therealdrew (Feb 2, 2019)

Lamson SS 7wt for $180 on Sierra. These rods punched way above their weight at their retail price — for under $200 it’s a steal.


----------



## Wyfly (Feb 1, 2019)

TFO pro series is a nice 7wt a slightly slower action than other rods in the price range, seem to me to have a little more caster feedback. The Echo Ion XL while a bit more of a broom stick is also a sub $200 rod that cast well and in my experience is extremely durable which is big plus.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

therealdrew said:


> Lamson SS 7wt for $180 on Sierra. These rods punched way above their weight at their retail price — for under $200 it’s a steal.


Got one of these - fish it daily. Fast but not too fast. good stuff


----------



## sjestok (Sep 17, 2019)

Have any of y'all ever ordered rods on Sierra? Thinking about buying a Lamson SS on there, but I see the reviews for the website and service are horrendous


----------



## Tdekle2 (Oct 15, 2016)

Tailwaters, 7 wt is one of my favorite rods! I have not fished all of the brands by any means, but I have a TFO BVK, a Fenwick Aetos and a Orvis Helios 3D (recently purchased). TFO has the best and easiest warranty of any of the 5 brands of fly rods I own. For what you are asking (cost, age and level of experience), the Fenwick Aetos at $150 is really hard to beat and a great place start! 

You're a very nice Uncle! Thanks for nurturing our young people to be the next generation of enthusiasts about the great outdoors!!


----------



## birddog (Feb 21, 2019)

sjestok said:


> Have any of y'all ever ordered rods on Sierra? Thinking about buying a Lamson SS on there, but I see the reviews for the website and service are horrendous


I've ordered plenty of stuff from them over the years. Yea, service is a definite weak point. You'll pay return shipping if you don't like it and they aren't very responsive, but I have returned stuff and it's never been a problem, just took a few days longer than I would expect. It's owned by TJ Maxx, so I wouldn't expect them to answer any questions about fishing anyway. I've never had any issues with actual products once they arrive (2 rods, reel, spool, freshwater wading boots, several lines...). Personally, if they have something I know that I want and I know my size or whatever, I don't hesitate.


----------



## sjestok (Sep 17, 2019)

Thanks birddog, just what I needed to know. I may take a chance and order a rod from them, $180 is hard to beat for a Lamson SS


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

Not a 7, but I picked up a Lamson SS 6wt on the sale. What a joy to cast with a true to weight DT trout line. Will try a 7wt line next for shorter shots. Handles slot reds in shallow creeks quite nicely.


----------



## PTLuv2Fish (Feb 10, 2021)

I'm new to fly fishing and have been very happy with this 7wt Echo Ion rod. It is easy for me to feel whats going on casting and can cast as much line as you wish. I read a lot of reviews but found my best info from Trident Fly Shop. Put a Wolf Bermuda taper line on it as suggested by someone on Microskiff and it has worked out real nice. ECHO ION XL | Echo Fly Fishing


----------



## Maliberti (Apr 25, 2021)

Redington Vice. Between $175-$199
Great rod for beginners and experienced. Redington has a good warranty as well.


----------



## Surfrat59 (Mar 30, 2021)

Picked up a Redington Predator 6wt with fighting butt. Not a true 6, really likes 7wt and even a few 8wt lines. Nicely built and really launches smaller saltwater patterns...great warranty too. $200


----------



## STUMPER (Jul 4, 2020)

Go to alekasports.com. Their xt3 series is on sale now for $75.00. 30 day try it, like it or return it, and a lifetime no fault warranty. A friend has one that I tried and liked so I bought a 5 weight. Loved it. Went of a float trip and my guide loved it. So I bought a second for a tip on my next trip with him. Son decided he needed it more. I am buying a 7 weight 9'6" now.


----------



## Jreinfly (Sep 8, 2021)

I have a lamson SS 7 wt and I love it. Great rod for the money I bought it on sale to use until I could get an nrx and now am in no hurry to upgrade it


----------

